# Just back from Man of Steel...



## AlexRuger (Jun 14, 2013)

...and I must say: 

Wow. Just wow.

Second: A very warm congratulations to Hans. It might just be my favorite score of his--it's clear how much deliberation was put in to Superman's theme, and the ways in which it was developed throughout the movie were brilliant. 

Though, I have to ask, Hans...is it more than just coincidence that both yours and John Williams' themes start with a 5th? It felt like an homage to me--a very subtle and tasteful one. 

To those who haven't seen it: DO! And don't spoil the score by listening to it beforehand, if you can help it.


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Jun 23, 2013)

Everything starts with a 5th nowadays 

I absolutely loved the score, too. The mixture of soft, delicate piano, eerie synth pads, crazy, pounding drums, and huge sounding strings and brass - my favorite kind of music.

I was a particularly big fan of "What are You Going to Do...", "Flight" and "If You Love These People".

Thanks for the awesome music, Hz!


----------



## Rctec (Jun 23, 2013)

Blame it on Wagner, then Strauss, then Copeland ...actually, it's a forth (E to A) over the most hideous Fmaj7b5+9+6 chord  Well, anyway, all the white notes from F up to E...


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Jun 23, 2013)

Rctec @ Sun Jun 23 said:


> Blame it on Wagner, then Strauss, then Copeland ...actually, it's a forth (E to A) over the most hideous Fmaj7b5+9+6 chord  Well, anyway, all the white notes from F up to E...



I guess I was thinking of the "Clark Kent" piano theme


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 23, 2013)

Rctec @ Sun Jun 23 said:


> Blame it on Wagner, then Strauss, then Copeland ...actually, it's a forth (E to A) over the most hideous Fmaj7b5+9+6 chord  Well, anyway, all the white notes from F up to E...



A very special chord.

(Picture deleted, because I think my joke wasn't that cool) o-[][]-o


----------



## Rctec (Jun 23, 2013)

Ooops! Sorry! The start of the Clark Kent thing is the fifth phrase of the main motive...


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 23, 2013)

You know I was joking.... .


----------



## synapse21 (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone try the Z+ app to simulate 5.1 with stereo headphones?

With Zimmer having worked in 5.1 for years, I for one always wished there were surround mixes released in addition to the typical stereo soundtracks.

How else can we fully appreciate the "drummers in the round" from MOS outside the film? 

- Rodney


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 23, 2013)

synapse21 @ Sun Jun 23 said:


> Anyone try the Z+ app to simulate 5.1 with stereo headphones?
> 
> With Zimmer having worked in 5.1 for years, I for one always wished there were surround mixes released in addition to the typical stereo soundtracks.
> 
> ...



I haven't yet, but sure I will spend my time to do it. I do this later when peace has returned.


----------



## rJames (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm not very much of a music historian... EIS eludes to this and I've noticed in Copland the use of seria 5ths.

F-C-G-D-A-E-B

The fifth is the very base of consonance hence it is just a tad heroic.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 23, 2013)

rJames @ Sun Jun 23 said:


> I'm not very much of a music historian... EIS eludes to this and I've noticed in Copland the use of seria 5ths.
> 
> F-C-G-D-A-E-B
> 
> The fifth is the very base of consonance hence it is just a tad heroic.



30 years ago or so, I remember when my piano teacher told me the chords what I was playing. I had no idea about these 2/5/7/9 e.t.c., but she was a genius in this theory. And today it still does not interest me what you call the chords I just play. ...

As an interesting side note: I am working on a demo for a Hammond organ VI. What I have found out is: Depending on how you set the drawbars, a dominant chord sounds completely different than, let's say, played the same chord on a piano. ...


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Jun 23, 2013)

germancomponist @ 6/23/2013 said:


> And today it still does not interest me what you call the chords I just play. ...



You mean like a so-called "modern" composer?!?! 0oD o-[][]-o


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 23, 2013)

Marko Zirkovich @ Sun Jun 23 said:


> germancomponist @ 6/23/2013 said:
> 
> 
> > And today it still does not interest me what you call the chords I just play. ...
> ...



Ha ha, this is a good one! But notice: I play my chords by myself, knowing exactly what notes I have to play to get this or that result. Yeah, I compose in my head and use no pre recorded chords, loops e.t.c. People who use all this pre recorded things are the people what I call "the so called modern composers...."! o/~


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Jun 23, 2013)

germancomponist @ 6/23/2013 said:


> Ha ha, this is a good one! But notice: I play my chords by myself, knowing exactly what notes I have to play to get this or that result. No pre recorded chords! o/~



Good point.
Anyways, just a joke - I simply couldn't resist. o-[][]-o


----------



## Inductance (Jun 23, 2013)

synapse21 @ Sun Jun 23 said:


> Anyone try the Z+ app to simulate 5.1 with stereo headphones?



Yes, I really like it! I sure hope it becomes an option for more music albums.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 23, 2013)

Rctec @ Sun Jun 23 said:


> Blame it on Wagner, then Strauss, then Copeland ...actually, it's a forth (E to A) over the most hideous Fmaj7b5+9+6 chord  Well, anyway, all the white notes from F up to E...



If I may be so bold to ask what is that gorgeous synth pad that is introduced on the first track Look to the Stars and re surfaces elsewhere in the score? I really dig it- it sounds like swirling overtones in the background. I'm assuming its a custom patch but was it done using Zebra?


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRfuKCE29cQ

Some interesting video footage of the making of the score. Check out that ballsy brass choir part! Love that sound (former brass player here)


----------



## Dean (Jun 24, 2013)

If I may be so bold to ask what is that gorgeous synth pad that is introduced on the first track Look to the Stars and re surfaces elsewhere in the score? I really dig it- it sounds like swirling overtones in the background. I'm assuming its a custom patch but was it done using Zebra?[/quote]

The answers in your making of the score link,...8 pedal steel guitar players! D


----------



## Farkle (Jun 24, 2013)

rJames @ Sun Jun 23 said:


> I'm not very much of a music historian... EIS eludes to this and I've noticed in Copland the use of seria 5ths.
> 
> F-C-G-D-A-E-B
> 
> The fifth is the very base of consonance hence it is just a tad heroic.



Not to derail the thread (and I can move this to a new thread if need be), but I just finished a bunch of writing with harmony in fifths and sixths (EIS Book 3 and 4), and I wanted to show a cool voicing related to rJames statement.

If you put 1-5-3 in the bass (F-C-A), then put B-G-D above that, and then an E above the D, you get this super spaced chord, that has all the notes in the F Lydian scale. Sounds awesome. 

Here's a quick box link to the chord so you can hear it.

Totally has that Superman/hero feel, yes? =o 

https://www.box.com/s/9jds91378fis5yw5s7bb

Okay, back to our regularly scheduled programming! 

Mike


----------



## Inductance (Jun 24, 2013)

New video! The making of the Man of Steel soundtrack--the PERCUSSION. Personally speaking, the "drum orchestra" is the aspect I like the most about this score. Drum kits always bring such energy into a composition, and having an army of them is amazing.


----------



## Akshara (Jun 24, 2013)

Seeing the film yesterday in IMAX 2D was a deeply moving experience for me, in part because of reading VIControl over this last year. One of my clearest memories is walking out of the theater with my father in '78 and the feeling that I could fly, that anything was possible. Yesterday, in a different way, I felt that sense of wonder and possibility again, through eyes much older.

As I walk into this humble studio each day, I truly feel that I am not alone, that I move forward with each note within the company of giants. I feel inspired, hopeful and supported - that even after all this time, and recognizing that there are likely fewer days and opportunities ahead than behind, there is still so much possibility and cause to be hopeful and excited, whatever may come.

At the very end of the film's credits, as the piano came into focus, I heard Martha Kent's voice, gently willing her son's attention into focus; and heard her voice echoed within my own being, pointing to my own music, this work that I give my life to, as my island of attention within the sea of the world. And though the world is ever present and always calling from the periphery, my truest power is my attention, and the ability to choose where that goes.

And so from out of this recognition and reinvigorated hope, I take this rare and precious opportunity to say thank you, Mr. Zimmer, for your music, for your giving nature, insight and wisdom, shared both here and elsewhere. You inspire me, and I wanted to let you know. I know that I'm just one person, yet humbly and sincerely, thank you. Wishing you so much happiness and continued success.

And thank you, VI Control. I feel very fortunate and grateful to be here.


----------



## AlexRuger (Jun 26, 2013)

Jellycrackers @ Sun Jun 23 said:


> Everything starts with a 5th nowadays



Well, sure. But the top notes of the voicings follow the arc of Williams' theme (think of the main part that sounds like someone saying "Superman!" C C G, G A G F G...you know the rhythm). And Hans' theme goes (if it were in C...it's probably in D though :D) C G...C A...

It's like he shined a light on Williams' theme, and then wrote the resulting shadow.

Maybe I'm just looking into it too much (or maybe it's just because it's the same character, and that character requires a certain aesthetic), but the main Batman theme for the Dark Knight Trilogy felt like it had the same thing going on (in regards to Elfmans' theme). Like a radically simplified version of it, but cut from the same cloth.

Just so we're on the same page, I'm referring to the melody that begins at 0:33: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6DJcgm3wNY


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 4, 2013)

Inductance @ Mon Jun 24 said:


> New video! The making of the Man of Steel soundtrack--the PERCUSSION. Personally speaking, the "drum orchestra" is the aspect I like the most about this score. Drum kits always bring such energy into a composition, and having an army of them is amazing.




CD No. 2, Track 5, "This Is Madness" = what a cool sound! In this recording session, I would like it to have been there ... .


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 4, 2013)

Akshara @ Mon Jun 24 said:


> Seeing the film yesterday in IMAX 2D was a deeply moving experience for me, in part because of reading VIControl over this last year. One of my clearest memories is walking out of the theater with my father in '78 and the feeling that I could fly, that anything was possible. Yesterday, in a different way, I felt that sense of wonder and possibility again, through eyes much older.
> 
> As I walk into this humble studio each day, I truly feel that I am not alone, that I move forward with each note within the company of giants. I feel inspired, hopeful and supported - that even after all this time, and recognizing that there are likely fewer days and opportunities ahead than behind, there is still so much possibility and cause to be hopeful and excited, whatever may come.
> 
> ...



Welcome, Akshara, to this forum!


----------

